# crutchfield cr-4x50 manual



## huh??? (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, I have an old Crutchfield cr-4x50 amp but I do not have a manual for it. I've tried searching all over for the manual. Does an one know where I can download one?

Thanks in advance.


----------

